

Does sleeping in 90 minute intervals help? - spydertennis
http://blog.wakemate.com/2011/04/05/743/

======
nyellin
I thought the blog post was interesting, but lacking scientific data.

You had citations for most of the information, but I stopped looking after you
cited ehow.com.

~~~
spydertennis
Well the 90 minute thing is wrong. So I couldn't find a more reputable source
than ehow ;-).

------
spydertennis
Would love to hear if there are other sleep related topics people want to hear
about.

~~~
randall
Do you have any polyphasers? I used to do it, but real life intervened. Would
be curious to hear about how polyphasic folks use the WakeMate.

For now, I use nature's other natural alarm clock: A newborn.

~~~
spydertennis
No one that we've explicitly talked with. We're planning on implementing
features to guide people along to polyphasic sleep but haven't had the time
yet.

